# RCA TV went blank



## sumorunner (Jan 7, 2011)

I have an RCA lcd L26HD31 where the picture went bad. Sound is OK, channel changing is OK, even screen menu selections work. There is just a slight image if you look closely but it is mostly white and very dim. 

It's out of warranty. I opened the back and there are no bulging capacitors and no burns or obvious bad wires or solders, so I don't suspect the power board. I'm left with replacing either the main board or T-CON. Which is more likely? If it's the main board it's a throw away.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

They are still $229 refurbished, so I think it's worth taking to an electronics repair shop and having them take a look at it.


----------

